# [GRUB-Legacy] EXT4 (Résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour, 

j'ai un souci avec [D] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 (custom-cflags ncurses -netboot -static), je viens de réinstaller mon stage5 mais plus sur reiserfs mais EXT4. J'ai donc mis à jour /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/grub.conf et le noyau :

 cfdisk (util-linux 2.22.2) :

```

                                                                                  Unité disque : /dev/sda

                                                                          Taille : 16139354112 octets,  16.1 Go

                                                                 Têtes : 42   Secteurs par piste : 63  Cylindres : 11913

         Nom                         Ind.                        Partition               S. Fic.                                [Étiq.]                         Taille (Mo)

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                                                                  Pri/Log                Espace libre                                                                  1,05                 *

         sda1                        Amorce                       Primaire               Linux                                                                     16138,31                 *
```

/etc/fstab :

```
/dev/sda1               /               ext4            defaults,noatime,nodiratime     1 2 #0 1 notail discard
```

/boot/grub/grub.conf :

```
default 0

timeout 0

hiddenmenu

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.8.13

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda1 quiet video=1024x600-32@60 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo zcache zram num_devices=2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.8.13-gentoo

vim:ft=conf:
```

Le noyau :

```
(chroot) livecd / # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.8.13-gentoo *

(chroot) livecd / # grep "EXT4" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
```

Installation de Grub (échec)

```
GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 5120K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root

 Possible commands are: root rootnoverify

grub> root (hd

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x83
```

Je vais recompiler grub sans les custom-cflags et tenter avec le use flag static (vu que j'ai busybox). Mais il y a surement un problème entre la chaise et l'écran ...Last edited by versus8 on Mon Aug 26, 2013 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vais recompiler grub sans les custom-cflags et tenter avec le use flag static (vu que j'ai busybox). Mais il y a surement un problème entre la chaise et l'écran ...

 

Je n'ai pas souvenir que grub 0.97 supporte ext4. Y a apparemment un patch qui traine mais gentoo ne l'utilise pas.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *versus8 wrote:*   
> 
> Je vais recompiler grub sans les custom-cflags et tenter avec le use flag static (vu que j'ai busybox). Mais il y a surement un problème entre la chaise et l'écran ... 
> 
> Je n'ai pas souvenir que grub 0.97 supporte ext4. Y a apparemment un patch qui traine mais gentoo ne l'utilise pas.

 

A priori si, pour grub-static:

```
/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext4 (rw,noatime)
```

Ou alors c'est magique  :Wink: 

----------

## versus8

Ok, je vais voir ça et jouer du dd  :Smile: 

```
livecd ~ # dmesg | grep sda

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 31522176 512-byte logical blocks: (16.1 GB/15.0 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

UDF-fs: warning (device sda1): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

REISERFS warning (device sda1): sh-2021 reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1

EXT3-fs (sda1): error: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

EXT2-fs (sda1): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.

EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda1

FAT-fs (sda1): bogus number of reserved sectors

FAT-fs (sda1): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem

hfs: can't find a HFS filesystem on dev sda1.

EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
```

----------

## versus8

Bon, GRUB-Legacy et Grub 2... aucun ne voit le disque...

J'ai tenté syslinux ...

```
(chroot) livecd / # syslinux --install /dev/sda1

syslinux: invalid media signature (not an FAT/NTFS volume?)
```

Je désespère   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guilc

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
> ```
> ...

 

Heu même le kernel n'arrive pas à voir la partition là…

Le souci est avant grub !

----------

## versus8

Salut,

J'ai activé le support meta-data sur EXT4, et là ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

Cependant, la partition '/' est en lecture seule, divers services tels que syslog ne peuvent plus se lancer.

mount

```
/dev/sda1 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)
```

fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /               ext4            noatime,notail  1 2
```

mtab

```
/dev/sda1 / reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0
```

```
livecd linux # tune2fs -l /dev/sda1

tune2fs 1.42.7 (21-Jan-2013)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /mnt/gentoo

Filesystem UUID:          d4b80693-7d88-4c53-9224-fa3cc4cc5d63

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    user_xattr acl

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              985424

Block count:              3940016

Reserved block count:     197000

Free blocks:              1561812

Free inodes:              330540

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      961

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8144

Inode blocks per group:   509

RAID stride:              16

RAID stripe width:        16

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Mon Aug 26 05:27:14 2013

Last mount time:          Mon Aug 26 23:19:25 2013

Last write time:          Mon Aug 26 23:19:25 2013

Mount count:              2

Maximum mount count:      -1

Last checked:             Mon Aug 26 23:06:47 2013

Check interval:           0 (<none>)

Lifetime writes:          13 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      e4b6d53b-9a78-4b70-a3c7-799a89baaac8

Journal backup:           inode blocks
```

Je vais tenter un chroot pour voir, mais aurais-tu une piste ?

----------

## versus8

J'ai effectué un fsck.ext4, mais il n'a rejoué aucune transaction. 

Ah ! c'est sans doute à cause de l’omission de 'rootfstype=ext4' dans le paramètre GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

Je m'en vais tester tout à ça de suite, je croise les doigts  ^^

EDIT : je vois sur Internet que la ligne suivant dans /etc/fstab 

```
shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```

 n'est plus recommandée sur les dernières versions UDEV. Quant n'est-il réellement ?

Résolution apportée avec fsck.ext4 et Grub 2, : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="'rootfstype=ext4"

Ainsi que le boot sans rc_parallel ni de ligne shm dans /etc/fstab.Last edited by versus8 on Mon Aug 26, 2013 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Va falloir se décider entre le reiserfs et l'ext4 aussi...  :Smile: 

----------

## versus8

EXT4 me semble plus adapté à l'usage  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est plus en rapport au fait que quand tu montes ta partoche, tu donnes des résultats montrant une partition reconnue comme reiser 3 (matb & co), et que dans ton fstab, c'est du ext4.

Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu que le noyau pouvait se planter à se point. En général c'est plutôt l'utilisateur  :Smile: 

----------

## versus8

[quote="versus8"]J'ai effectué un fsck.ext4, mais il n'a rejoué aucune transaction. 

Ah ! c'est sans doute à cause de l’omission de 'rootfstype=ext4' dans le paramètre GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

Je m'en vais tester tout à ça de suite, je croise les doigts  ^^

EDIT : je vois sur Internet que la ligne suivant dans /etc/fstab 

```
shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```

 n'est plus recommandée sur les dernières versions UDEV. Quant n'est-il réellement ?

Résolution apportée avec correction /etc/fstab, fsck.ext4 et Grub 2 : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="'rootfstype=ext4"

----------

